# El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo.



## Wladimir

¡Hola!
Explíquenme, por favor, qué significa y en qué situaciones se usa la expresión:
*El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo.*
Creo que quiere decir “a cada cual, lo suyo” o algo por el estilo, ¿no?

Gracias.


----------



## Bulldog22

Quiere decir: cada cual a lo suyo.


----------



## Wladimir

Díganme al menos, por favor, si sólo se usa como la consolación cuando alguien deplora la muerte de alguna persona o en el sentido más amplio: lo que pasó, pasó y no vale la pena pensar en lo pasado, más vale gozarse del momento que vives.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

No, Wladimir...
El refrán del que pides referencia significa que ya lo pasado no importa pues ya sucedió, que tienes que poner empeño al presente.
Lo del muerto siginifica que ya no tienes que preocuparte por el pasado, y lo del vivo que dequiques tu empeño en hacer bien las cosas en el presente.
Déjame pensar en algún ejemplo...
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

No se usa como consuelo, sonaría grosero si se trata de una pérdida reciente. Es una frase ligeramente drástica. Sí más bien se lo puedes decir a un amigo respecto de algo que ya tiene que quedar enterrrado en el pasado, como dice Tigger. También, dices bien, como una forma de decir: "disfruta del presente". Algo así como que los muertos muertos están, y a los vivos nos corresponde vivir.
También decimos "lo pasado pisado", o "lo muerto, muerto está".


----------



## Criselectrical

No es un consuelo, expresa la idea de que una vez que algo está perdido no merece la pena lamentarse por ello, sino asumirlo y seguir adelante.
Yo no lo veo como un consuelo, porque no tiene que ver con la resignación por una pérdida o una forma de sentirse mejor, sino más bien quiere decir que los vivos deben dedicarse a vivir y no a llorar la muerte de los que ya no están.

Por cierto, veo que en una discusión cercana preguntabas por la expresión a rey muerto, rey puesto.

Pues en cierta manera son muy similares estas dos expresiones porque, la de "a rey muerto rey puesto" también expresa una idea de que una vez perdido algo, no debe perderse tiempo en lamentar la pérdida.

Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

Yo lo tengo así:


> *El muerto al hoyo, y el vivo al bollo.* Refrán que indica que, a pesar del sentimiento de la muerte de las personas más amadas, es preciso alimentarse y volver a los afanes de la vida. Úsase también para censurar a quienes olvidan demasiado pronto al muerto.
> 
> Diccionario Encliclopédico Salvat - Salvat Editores - 1964 - España


En la Argentina, las pocas veces que lo he oído y menos aún, usado, fueron en el sentido de censura.


----------



## Julián Martínez

Como dice AleCcowan yo también siempre lo oí con el sentido de reproche cuando a alguien se le olvida pronto que se le ha muerto un ser querido o un pariente cercano; por ejemplo se usa cuando en un matrimonio se muere el marido y al día siguiente su esposa se pone un vestido rosa y se va de fiesta, a bailar, etc; alguien que la viera diría:  mira "el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo" qué feliz está Rosa.
Ese refrán si es conocido por todos por aquí.
Saludos.


----------



## zahrita

hola, 
yo siempre había oído el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al pollo.. es pollo o bollo? ya estoy dudando..
gracias


----------



## Julián Martínez

nunca lo he oido con pollo.


----------



## zahrita

vaya..pues será una confusión de bilabiales no sé..


----------



## Miguelillo 87

No sé si sean expresiones diferentes pero en México esta frase simepre se ha escuchado como. El muerto al pozo y al vivo al gozo.
Igual y la expresión de hoyo,bollo es diferente entendida en otros países.
¡No lo creen?


----------



## NaGaSi

zahrita said:


> hola,
> yo siempre había oído el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al pollo.. es pollo o bollo? ya estoy dudando..
> gracias


Hola.

En colombia la expresión que se usa es "el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al baile"; quiere decir como que el muerto, muerto esta y el vivo que disfrute de la vida...

Saludos


----------



## CheRie

En Venezuela se utiliza tal cual "el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo" y se utiliza cuando se presenta una separacion definitiva de otra persona (muerte, alejamiento, rompimiento, divorcio)


----------



## zeboyak

Para mí también, esta expresión tiene un claro sentido juicioso. Se reprocha a los vivos el interés o la disputa por cualquier cuestión material a pesar de que haya muerto alguien recientemente. Básicamente la he oído referido a un viudo/a que rápido encuentra otra pareja o también referido a personas que pugnan por la herencia de un ser querido.
Creo yo que es eso.


----------



## Pinairun

_El muerto al hoyo, y el vivo al bollo._

Según el Larousse, este refrán


> Recomienda, a pesar del sentimiento de la muerte de las personas más amadas, alimentarse y volver a los afanes y goces de la vida.
> Úsase también para censurar a los que olvidan demasiado pronto al muerto.


----------



## pilukona

Hola
por aquí se utiliza para censurar lo pronto que se olvidan las personas


----------



## Alma Shofner

Miguelillo 87 said:


> No sé si sean expresiones diferentes pero en México esta frase simepre se ha escuchado como. El muerto al pozo y al vivo al gozo.
> Igual y la expresión de hoyo,bollo es diferente entendida en otros países.
> ¡No lo creen?


 
En Sonora se usa de las dos formas: El muerto al pozo y el vivo al gozo. (más común) y El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al pollo.

Se usa mucho para decir que uno tiene que seguir adelante aunque haya pasado por una pérdida o un rompimiento. 

Es más usado para darle ánimo a alguien a que no se deje caer en la depresión o amargura. 

También se usa cuando un hombre o una mujer quedan viudos y encuentran un nuevo romance/amor y la gente empieza a criticarlos. Ellos usan este refrán para recordarles que aunque es cierto que sus parejas fallecieron, ellos siguen vivos.

Suena medio fuerte, pero pues tienen como opción el de "ande yo caliente y que murmure la gente"...

Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

> Recomienda, a pesar del sentimiento de la muerte de las personas más amadas, alimentarse y volver a los afanes y goces de la vida.
> Úsase también para censurar a los que olvidan demasiado pronto al muerto.


De acuerdo, pero tambien se utiliza para situaciones que no tienen que ver con la muerte, como por ejemplo un divorcio...

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

> Recomienda, a pesar del sentimiento de la muerte de las personas más amadas, alimentarse y volver a los afanes y goces de la vida.
> Úsase también para censurar a los que olvidan demasiado pronto al muerto.


 
También la entiendo con ambos significados, aunque la versión que conozco es:

*El muerto al hoyo y el vivo a l'olla. *


----------



## cllopezm

Wladimir said:


> ¡Hola!
> Explíquenme, por favor, qué significa y en qué situaciones se usa la expresión:
> El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo.
> Gracias.



Bueno, también se usa El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al cogollo. Se refieren, que cada quien debe dedicarse a lo suyo. El muerto se murió (y se deja enterrado) y el vivo a su afán. También dejar el pasado en el pasado y seguir viviendo.


----------



## mary b

Hola:
Sé que significa este refrán *El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo *(cada cual a lo suyo) pero quería saber de qué bollo habla. 

Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Bark

No creo que se refiera a ningún bollo en concreto, sino más bien a seguir comiendo, seguir viviendo.

Respecto al significado, yo no lo entiendo como "cada uno a lo suyo" sino que hay que dejar de lamentarse por los que ya se han ido (sea porque han fallecido, por que se han mudado, porque los han despedido o por cualquier otra razón por la que ya no estén) y seguir adelante.

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Mary.

Entiendo que se refiere a algo similar a lo que se recoge en la acepción n.º 4 del DRAE:*
bollo*​*4.* _masculino_. _coloquial_. Lío, alboroto, confusión. _Se armó un gran bollo_.​
O sea, que el que esté vivo tiene que seguir con los líos y complicaciones propias de la vida.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Del _Refranero multilingüe_:





> Significado: Cuando alguien muere, los allegados al fallecido, por mucho pesar que sientan, han de atender sus asuntos y necesidades, entre ellas una tan básica como su manutención. Se aplica también este refrán para recriminar a quien se olvida demasiado pronto del muerto.
> 
> CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Ficha: El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo.


----------



## oa2169

Por acá la versión es "el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al *baile*" y significa lo mismo que indica Bark en su post # 2.

Un saludo.


----------



## flljob

Y por acá también se oye la siguiente: El muerto al pozo y el vivo al gozo.


----------



## Erreconerre

mary b said:


> Hola:
> Sé que significa este refrán *El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo *(cada cual a lo suyo) pero quería saber de qué bollo habla.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda



El bollo es un tipo de pan. El refrán dice que el muerto se va la tumba y el vivo a comer, es decir, el vivo a seguir gozando.


----------



## Janis Joplin

flljob said:


> Y por acá también se oye la siguiente: El muerto al pozo y el vivo al gozo.



Por acá igual pero también he escuchado "el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al pollo".


----------



## nurasava

Wladimir said:


> ¡Hola!
> Explíquenme, por favor, qué significa y en qué situaciones se usa la expresión:
> El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo.
> Gracias.




Creo que significa: Entierra el pasado y preocúpate del presente/futuro


----------



## swift

Ver también esta explicación del refrán en el _Refranero multilingüe_.


----------



## tinaesm

Cuando alguien muere, los allegados al fallecido, por mucho pesar que sientan, han de atender sus asuntos y necesidades, entre ellas una tan básica como su manutención. Se aplica también este refrán para recriminar a quien se olvida demasiado pronto del muerto.

CVC. Refranero Multilingüe. Ficha: El muerto, al hoyo, y el vivo, al bollo.


----------



## swift

*Actualización *​
En _El porqué de los dichos_, don José María Iribarren explica lo siguiente:


> _[...] _Antiguamente se decía: _El muerto a la fosada y el vivo a la hogaza_. Aparece así en el _Refranero_, de Hernán Núñez, _el Comendador griego_, obra de 1555.
> 
> Covarrubias, en su _Tesoro de la lengua castellana _ y en la palabra _hogaza_, escribe: «_El muerto a la cava y el vivo a la hogaza_; por más sentimiento que los vivos tengan de los muertos, en dejándolos en la sepultura, se vienen a comer a casa».
> 
> Cervantes, en el capítulo 19 de la 1.ª parte del _Quijote_, alteró el refrán, diciendo por boca de Sancho:
> 
> —Váyase el muerto a la sepultura y el vivo a la hogaza.
> 
> _[...]_
> 
> Iribarren, José María. _El porqué de los dichos. Sentido, origen y anécdota de dichos, modismos y frases proverbiales. _Barcelona: Ariel, 2013.


----------

